
Google Cloud Platform Blog: Using GitHub for Push-to-Deploy - leonvonblut
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.it/2014/04/using-github-for-push-to-deploy.html
======
yeukhon
I always have the idea of hoping that Google would look at Google Code project
and reactivate its momentum. I say this because GC was my first DVCS store. I
used to host my own wordpress and phpBB plugins back when I was a high school
kid (that was 6-7 years ago).

Furthermore, Google has everything in _pieces_. They got AppEngine to deploy
service, Compute Engine doing IaaS. They have Google Docs, Gmail and Hangout
which allow people to connect with colleagues and friends. Docs can share
files and store some level of data revisions. Gmail can do easy attachment and
recognize drives' files. They have a search engine which is powerful and
Google probably can invest more money to do code search and data search
quickly.

What irritates me is that we have a broken system. There are tens of different
dashboard, deployment tool and monitoring system to choose. That's great. The
way we use them is like getting all the car components and try to build a car
from scratch. This is where startup comes in to fix problems, which is great!

I am not saying "Google, please take over the world." But Google has
everything but I fail to see why they can't connect their platforms together,
as of 2014.

------
theGimp
Earlier submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7616004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7616004)

~~~
wakaflaka
I was hoping to find an empty discussion on this article, thanks.

